# Router safety



## BigAxe (Oct 28, 2013)

I use a router frequently. The router is handheld, I don't have a router table.
Does anyone use an apron made out of Kevlar or some such material to protect themselves from the router bit.
If so where can I buy one

John


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

You can buy bulletproof vests at gun shows. Literally. That might not be a bad choice


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Any clothing\protection you acquired would only provide a false sense of security.

Router safety is all about taking your time, being aware of what the bit is doing, what it will do, depending on route direction, how the wood is going to respond, and a whole host of factors that just take a little planing and forethought before you throw that switch.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I wouldn't want to wear a fabric strong enough to catch and twist in a router bit.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just follow the basic safety procedures and you'll be fine. Kevlar is designed to dissipate impact, I don't think it would hold up much better to a cutting edge than any fabric.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Actually, kevlar is very resistant to edged tools. Try cutting some with sharp shears. Not so easy. But I like the idea of a leather apron better than kevlar or any fabric.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

You could go with the steel plate method. That'll stop a router bit


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

If you're actually worried about the bit cutting through or winding up and twisting whatever you've wearing, leather would be a better option. Any fabric you might be wearing could get (very quickly) wound up in a router bit. Leather being thicker option wouldn't be able to "wind" much around a bit before stalling the router or breaking the shank of the bit.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Why not just make a simple router table. Many options to choose from on this website and the internet.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

I use a router regularly, as well, & have for several years. As many here have. In a table, and hand use, & am YET to have a bit come loose, or "fly" out of the router. I don't wear an apron, or anything over my shirt when I use my routers. At times, I am fairly close to the router & bit for vision reasons. If all the right precautions are taken, the right bits are used with the right collets, & the right bits used for the job at hand, I don't see what you're worried about. Yes, I suppose there is always a possibility the bit could come loose, but, you don't need to tighten the collet nut to the point of strippin' the threads. As long as it is tight, it WILL stay put! Shop safety is important, but somewhat overdone on some things, IMO. Every tool you use has it's "dangers" shall we say, but, if you learn to use it, & pay attention to whats going on around you, you won't have any problems. One thing I will mention, that has to do with shop safety, some wear ear protection, some don't. I, for one, don't. I listen to the machine I'm using. You can usually tell by the sounds of the tool when something is wrong. Just learn to use it safely, Don't get in hurry with it, & learn to listen to it. You'll get along fine. Work safe, enjoy your project.


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

I have kevlar pants for chainsawing, maybe there is a bib.


----------

